# El pelo le sobresalía de las orejas (sobresalir)



## marcodjango

Hola,

quisiera saber cómo podríamos traducir al francés esta frase literaria: "El pelo le sobresalía de las orejas". 

Mi propuesta: "Le poil lui dépassé de ses oreilles".

Muchas gracias, 

Marcos.


----------



## Paquita

Sin contexto (¿es un hombre, un animal?) y sin saber de qué pelo se trata (¿un pelo o un conjunto de cabellos?) solo puedo indicarte que no se puede poner el pronombre personal y el posesivo en la misma frase, que debes revisar la conjugación de dépasser. Ni siquiera estoy segura de que _sobresalir_ haya de traducirse como _dépasser_. 

Completa tu mensaje para que sepamos qué quieres decir con esta oración, quién la dice, de quién, por qué etc.


----------



## marcodjango

Se entiende que es un conjunto de cabellos, la forma incontable de "pelo" en español. Porque no tendría sentido decir que "el pelo le sobresalía de las orejas", primero porque lo común es pensar que, al tratarse de una descripción física, por el uso del imperfecto, se está describiendo ese rasgo que tiende a afear al sujeto descrito. En segundo lugar, porque al decir "orejas", en plural, se entiende perfectamente que se trata de un "conjunto de pelos", es decir, el "pelo" incontable del español.

Por otro lado, no creo que sea necesario saber si es un hombre o un animal, no creo que ese hecho deba cambiar la oración en francés o en español.

Por último, tampoco sé si se trata del verbo "dépasser", por eso he iniciado esta consulta en el foro, si lo supiera no lo habría hecho.

Gracias igualmente,

m.




Paquit& said:


> Sin contexto (¿es un hombre, un animal?) y sin saber de qué pelo se trata (¿un pelo o un conjunto de cabellos?) solo puedo indicarte que no se puede poner el pronombre personal y el posesivo en la misma frase, que debes revisar la conjugación de dépasser. Ni siquiera estoy segura de que _sobresalir_ haya de traducirse como _dépasser_.
> 
> Completa tu mensaje para que sepamos qué quieres decir con esta oración, quién la dice, de quién, por qué etc.


----------



## Paquita

marcodjango said:


> Se entiende que es un conjunto de cabellos, la forma incontable de "pelo" en español. Porque no tendría sentido decir que "el pelo le sobresalía de las orejas", primero porque lo común es pensar que, al tratarse de una descripción física, por el uso del imperfecto, se está describiendo ese rasgo que tiende a afear al sujeto descrito. En segundo lugar, porque al decir "orejas", en plural, *se entiende perfectamente que se trata de un "conjunto de pelos", es decir, el "pelo" incontable del español.*



Sin es tan obvio como tú dices, podías haber encontrado sin error en el diccionario con qué palabra francesa se corresponde:
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/pelo


----------



## marcodjango

Lo único que quería saber es qué verbo utilizar, cómo traducir "sobresalir" en francés literario, para preservar el sentido del español. No quiero traducir pelo, es la palabra "sobresalir" la que quiero traducir. Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Para traducir hay que entender.
No entiendo lo que significa _sobresalía_ porque me falta el contexto. Lo siento.Tiro la toalla y paso palabra.


----------



## Nanon

Marcodjango, si necesitas saber cómo traducir "sobresalir" sin más indicaciones, puedes referirte al diccionario (clic).
Si quieres que te ayudemos a traducir la frase, por favor, ayúdanos a ayudarte.


Paquit& said:


> solo puedo indicarte que no se puede poner el pronombre personal y el posesivo en la misma frase, que debes revisar la conjugación de dépasser.


Te sugiero que en un primer momento revises la conjugación del verbo propuesto, como apropiadamente lo indica Paquit&.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

marcodjango said:


> "El pelo le sobresalía de las orejas".





marcodjango said:


> Se entiende que es un conjunto de cabellos


Bueno, se entendería si conociéramos el contexto o si, al menos, supiéramos de quién o qué se está hablando y, sobre todo, si supiéramos qué quiere decir el autor con la frase (ya que no hay que descartar que quizá la forma en la que está expresada no se entienda muy bien: a lo mejor quiso decir que el pelo le cubría las orejas...).

Por otro lado, debemos avisarte que si bien en español no es importante saber si se trata de una persona o de un animal, en francés -contrariamente al español- sí que lo es porque la palabra *poil *no se refiere nunca a los *cabellos*. Saber eso, además de servirte para tu traducción, nos serviría a nosotros para orientarte a traducir exactamente el verbo *sobresalir* en tu frase.


----------



## bensinfal

Diria simplemente "des poils/des cheveux lui sortaient des oreilles".
Buena suerte !


----------



## marcodjango

Muchas gracias, Bensifal!! Era todo lo que quería saber... como veis, Bensifal me ha indicado las dos opciones "des poils/des cheveux", a la par que me ha corregido mi error, poner "le poil" cuando era evidente de que era un error. Creo que se podría haber hecho esto sin necesidad de ponerme de darle tantas vueltas. A veces nos falta sencillez para entendernos.
Igualmente gracias a todos, 
El texto está extraído de _La fiesta del chivo_, de Vargas Llosa. Es la descripción de un personaje humano; os pongo el fragmento (interesante de traducir, y difícil, por lo que doblemente interesante):

"El pelo que le faltaba en la cabeza le sobresalía de las orejas, cuyas matas de vellos negrísimos irrumpían, agresivas, como grotesca compensación a la calvicie del Constitucionalista Beodo. Tenía la costumbre de acariciar las sebosas cerdas que anidaban en sus orejas y, aunque el Generalísimo, con su manía obsesiva por la limpieza, se lo había prohibido delante de él, ahora lo estaba haciendo, y, para colmo, alternaba esta asquerosidad con otra: atusarse los pelos de la nariz. Estaba nervioso, muy nervioso. Vestía un traje que al Generalísimo le pareció un monumento al mal gusto: entre plomizo y verdoso, con resplandores tornasolados; como todo lo que se ponía, parecía embutido en su obeso cuerpo con calzador. Sobre su camisa blanca bailoteaba una corbata azulina con motas amarillas en la que la severa mirada del Benefactor detectó lamparones de grasa. Con disgusto, pensó que esas manchas se las había hecho comiendo, porque el senador Chirinos comía atragantándose enormes bocados que se zampaba como temiendo que sus vecinos le fueran a arrebatar su plato, y masticando con la boca semiabierta, de la que salía disparada una lluviecita de residuos".

Muchas gracias a todos,

M.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

marcodjango said:


> Creo que se podría haber hecho esto sin necesidad de ponerme de darle tantas vueltas. A veces nos falta sencillez para entendernos.
> Igualmente gracias a todos,


Te doy toda la razón: nos hubiésemos ahorrado la pérdida de tiempo si hubieses puesto el contexto desde el principio.

Por otro lado, tengo que aclararte que la mayoría de los que aquí intervenimos tenemos totalmente resueltos nuestros propios problemas de traducción y que si nos pasamos aquí algún tiempo cada día es solo para intentar ayudar a los demás, cosa que hacemos muy gustosos en la gran mayoría de los casos. A veces lo hacemos mejor y otras peor, pero, desde luego, ninguno de nosotros disfruta dándole vueltas a las cosas. Solo damos vueltas cuando alguien como tú no respeta las normas del foro y nos facilita el contexto cuando cree que ya ha solucionado su problema. Quiero que sepas que, personalmente, considero eso una falta de respeto hacia la gente que se dedica a esto de forma totalmente voluntaria y desinteresada.


----------



## Paquita

> Quiero que sepas que, personalmente, considero eso una falta de respeto hacia la gente que se dedica a esto



Y sobre todo una falta de respeto hacia un texto ajeno.
Vargas Llosa *no* escribió:


> "El pelo le sobresalía de las orejas"


sino


> El pelo *que le faltaba en la cabeza* le sobresalía de las orejas


Por lo que traducirlo como 





> "des poils/des cheveux lui sortaient des oreilles"


es un contrasentido total, cualquiera de las soluciones que elijas.


----------



## Nanon

marcodjango said:


> Era todo lo que quería saber... como veis, Bensifal me ha indicado las dos opciones "des poils/des cheveux", a la par que me ha corregido mi error, poner "le poil" cuando era evidente de que era un error. Creo que se podría haber hecho esto sin necesidad de ponerme de darle tantas vueltas. A veces nos falta sencillez para entendernos.


Si te refieres a la posibilidad de usar "le poil" para el conjunto de los pelos como en español, verás que no es un error tan evidente, y hasta se puede decir que no es un error en sí. Depende del contexto.

Poil (CNRTL):


> *C.−**Au sing. coll.1. [Chez l'homme]
> *a) Ensemble des poils (au sens supra B 1) qui apparaissent sur une partie du corps humain.*
> *


Pelo (DRAE):


> *1.* m. Filamento cilíndrico, sutil, de naturaleza córnea, que nace y crece entre los poros de la piel de casi todos los mamíferos y de algunos otros animales de distinta clase.
> *2.* m. Conjunto de estos filamentos.






marcodjango said:


> El texto está extraído de _La fiesta del chivo_, de Vargas Llosa. Es la descripción de un personaje humano; os pongo el fragmento (interesante de traducir, y difícil, por lo que doblemente interesante):
> "El pelo que le faltaba en la cabeza le sobresalía de las orejas, cuyas matas de vellos negrísimos irrumpían, agresivas, como grotesca compensación a la calvicie del Constitucionalista Beodo."


Tendrás, además, que resolver "pelo" vs "matas de vellos". Aquí no falta sencillez. El contexto es una cosa compleja.


----------



## marcodjango

No me parece el lugar apropiado para encararse unos con otros, o decir quién ha faltado o no al respeto... Para eso tenemos los privados, que contestaré amistosamente, de veras. Pero ya que se ha abierto este tema, respondo brevemente, y luego, si la organización lo considera oportuno, que se suprima el hilo, no pasa nada. Desde el principio me he sentido tratado con un tono ligeramente fuera de lugar. Me he equivocado en algunas cosas, gramaticales, y en otras, soy nuevo en esto de los foros, y no había leído todas las condiciones. Pido disculpas por esas dos cosas, pero hubiera agradecido un trato más cordial desde el principio, en lugar de haberme tomado como un aprovechado (que es como me he sentido), haberme tomado como un mero principiante. Claro que no podemos medir el tono en un mensaje, ni la sensibilidad del que escribe ni del que lee, solo podemos medir las palabras, el contenido, y por ahí, me diréis que no se me ha tratado como tal. Personalmente encuentro que algunas de las respuestas (y por consiguiente algunas de mis contra-respuestas) han tocado un poquito la soberbia, aparcando el espíritu real de ayudar a alguien. Eso se percibe extra-textualmente, pragmáticamente, si queréis. 

En cualquier caso gracias de veras, y disculpad por no haberme leído las normas del foro, que pienso leer y tratar atentamente a partir de ahora.

M.


----------



## marcodjango

Y, por cierto, encuentro muy útiles todas las respuestas en lo referente a la traducción de la frase, y las indicaciones para llevarla a cabo con mayor precisión. Asimismo, aprecio mucho vuestra ayuda. De nuevo gracias a todos.
m.


----------



## bensinfal

Toda la razon para ti marcodjango !


----------



## marcodjango

Gracias otra vez, Bensifal!

Pero he cambiado algunos privados con los participantes de este hilo, y son todos encantadores, de veras... lo que pasa es que yo soy un pequeño principiante, y no supe leer el tono familiar y afectuoso con el que se trata este grupo de gente, que están aquí desinteresadamente para ayudar a los demás; aparte, no leí las reglas del foro, lo que muestra mi torpeza...; pero bueno, tras haberlas leído, y sabiendo el funcionamiento del foro, es una maravilla trabajar y sentirme integrado en este grupo! 

Gracias a todos,

m.



bensinfal said:


> Toda la razon para ti marcodjango !


----------



## GURB

Hola
Entonces, si es así...volvamos al objeto de tu post. Te echo una manita.
Era esencial darnos la frase entera y el contexto. Se trata de una descripción humorística del sistema piloso de un calvo. Por un lado hay_ el pelo de la cabeza_ (una sola posibilidad de traducción en francés) y por el otro "los vellos",_ los pelos_, en plural que le salen de las orejas (aquí también una sola posibilidad en francés).
Para volver al "pelo que le faltaba", este pelo como en casi todos los calvos, mira una foto, le "sobresalía" (y no le "salía" que sería un contrasentido como indicado por Paquita) es decir que se abultaba, formaba una mata, *sobresalía encima de* (au dessus de) sus orejas (la traducción no me parece dificil ...).
Pienso que te puede ayudar. Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

Una preguntita, Gurb...

"irrumpían" ..."que anidaban en sus orejas"...

Yo los veo saliendo de las orejas ...y sobresaliendo, es decir pasando por encima de la parte externa desde dentro... y no cayendo como en la foto. Es decir que no lo veo como un resto de pelo real sino  como una compensación: cuanto más viejo, menos pelo en el cráneo y más pelos en las orejas...

¿o me equivoco?


----------



## GURB

Hola


> "irrumpían" ..."que anidaban en sus orejas"...


çà c'est les poils (vellos)
Quant au pelo= pour moi ce sont_ les cheveux qui lui manquaient sur la tête et qui dépassaient au-dessus de ses oreilles._


----------



## Paquita

Tu as sans doute raison, ce qui veut dire qu'il est encore plus laid que je l'imaginais !!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
A y regarder de plus près, je pense que j'ai extrapolé qq peu et que c'est toi qui as raison. D'ailleurs A. Bensoussan (traducteur patenté  de Vargas Llosa) ne s'embarrasse pas et reste collé au texte. "Les cheveux...dépassaient de ses oreilles, dont les touffes de poils...". Que chacun comprenne ce qu'il voudra.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

À propos de poils dépassant des oreilles, il n'est pas impossible que l'image soit de ce genre: *clic*!


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> À propos de poils dépassant des oreilles, il n'est pas impossible que l'image soit de ce genre: *clic*!


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Il n'est pas impossible, en effet, que Vargas Llosa se soit inspiré de ce modèle, tu as dû le lui fournir, ma parole!!!


----------

